# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  ΟΧΙ στις Πατέντες Λογισμικού

## dti

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

*Το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο να προστατεύσει την ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία 
από τις πατέντες λογισμικού - Οι Έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές 
να εφαρμόσουν το Σύνταγμα της χώρας*



Στις *6 Ιουλίου* το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο θα έχει *την τελευταία ευκαιρία* να εμποδίσει την πρόταση οδηγίας για τις Πατέντες Λογισμικού του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου.
Αν η πρόταση γίνει δεκτή, η Ευρωπαϊκή Οικονομία θα δεχθεί ισχυρότατο *πλήγμα* σε όφελος των ΗΠΑ και της Ιαπωνίας. Ο ανταγωνισμός θα μειωθεί και το κόστος του λογισμικού θα αυξηθεί δραματικά.

Η επιστημονική έρευνα θα οπισθοδρομήσει καθώς εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες πατέντες από ΗΠΑ και Ιαπωνία θα *επιβληθούν* στην Ευρώπη. Η στρατηγική της Ευρώπης να πρωταγωνιστήσει στις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις θα καταρρεύσει. Η συμμετοχή στην *Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας* θα γίνει άπιαστο όνειρο για την πλειοψηφία των ευρωπαίων πολιτών..

Η ευρωπαϊκή προοπτική κινδυνεύει πολύ περισσότερο από την προτεινόμενη οδηγία παρά από την απόρριψη του Ευρωσυντάγματος καθώς οδηγεί σε μια *τεχνολογικά υποδουλωμένη Ευρώπη*, στην οποία η καινοτομία, ο ανταγωνισμός, η έρευνα και η ανάπτυξη λογισμικού θα ασφυκτιούν από τον έλεγχο γιγαντιαίων αμερικανικών και ιαπωνικών επιχειρήσεων με χαρτοφυλάκια εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ήδη κατοχυρωμένων πατεντών λογισμικού. 

Οι Έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές καλούνται να απορρίψουν την προτεινόμενη οδηγία επιμένοντας στην αρχική θέση του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου του Σεπτεμβρίου 2003, αποδεικνύοντας έμπρακτα το ενδιαφέρον τους για τα συμφέροντα *των ευρωπαίων πολιτών*.
Επιπλέον, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να τηρήσουν αυτή τη στάση από το ίδιο το *σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας* το οποίο, στο άρθρο 5Α, ρητά αναφέρει ότι: «Καθένας έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας. Η διευκόλυνση της πρόσβασης στις πληροφορίες που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, καθώς και της παραγωγής, ανταλλαγής και διάδοσής τους αποτελεί υποχρέωση του Κράτους, τηρουμένων πάντοτε των εγγυήσεων των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19.» Η προτεινόμενη οδηγία, με τους νομικούς φραγμούς που θα επιβάλει στη παραγωγή, ανταλλαγή και διάδοση των πληροφοριών που διακινούνται ηλεκτρονικά, πλήττει το δικαίωμα συμμετοχής των πολιτών στην Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας χωρίς οι φραγμοί αυτοί να εμπίπτουν στις εγγυήσεις των άρθρων 9, 9Α και 19.

Οι προτάσεις μας, καθώς και αναλύσεις για τις τροπολογίες που έχουν ήδη κατατεθεί υπάρχουν στην εξής ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: http://europarl.ffii.org/amendments.en.html
Ζητούμε, λοιπόν, από τους έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές να εφαρμόσουν το Σύνταγμα και να προστατεύσουν το μέλλον μας, υποστηρίζοντας σθεναρά την αρχική θέση του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου ότι* οι πατέντες λογισμικού δεν επιδέχονται διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας*.

Μόνιμη θέση αυτού του δελτίου: http://epatents.hellug.gr/pages/pr_2005-06-29/


Θέλουμε να φτάσει το δελτίο σε όλα τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, από το RAM μέχρι το PC Master, από την τοπική σας εφημερίδα μέχρι το Βήμα και από τα τοπικά γραφεία των βουλευτών μέχρι τους Ευρωβουλευτές. 
Όσα μέλη μπορούν ας στείλουν το δελτίο με fax και emails στον Τύπο και όπου αλλού μπορούν.

----------


## papashark

Θα παρακαλούσα να γραφτεί κάπου με ξεκάθαρο τρόπο ότι το παραπάνω δεν είναι δελτίο τύπου του awmn στην πρώτη σελίδα, αλλά του Hellug

----------


## koki

To προσυπογράφει και το ΑΜΔΑ Πάνο, πάντως. 

Άλλωστε δε νομίζω να πατεντάραν το κείμενο  :: 
Άσε που έχει link στο αρχικό κείμενο.

----------


## jObo

Το δελτίο αυτό εξεδώθηκε κοινά από τους εννέα φορείς που το υπογράφουν.

Το AWMN είναι ένας από αυτούς.

----------


## koki

Λίγο background στα αγγλικά

Kαι ένα ενδιαφέρον πρόσφατο-επίκαιρο άρθρο [αγγλικά πάλι]

----------


## papashark

Mάλιστα, απλά δεν είχα διαβάσει πουθενά στον σύλλογο για το ότι θα το υπογράψουμε.

----------


## koki

http://www.kybernografoi.gr/modules.php ... le&sid=258 σχετική αναφορά.

----------


## ngia

http://www.in.gr/tech/no-epatents.asp

----------


## ngia

Ένα έντονο παρασκήνιο βρίσκεται πίσω από αυτό αλλά και άλλα αντίστοιχα θέματα.
Τεράστιες πιέσεις που ασκούνται από μεγάλες εταιρίες, εκβιασμοί, θέμα κομματικής πειθαρχίας στους ευρωβουλευτές αλλά και κομματική πειθαρχία στα πλαίσια του ευρωκοινοβουλίου, εταιρίες που αναλαμβάνουν να πιάσουν τους κατάλληλους και να περάσουν αποφάσεις μέσω ευρωκοινοβουλίου, συμβούλια και ομάδες εργασίας που με παραπλανητικές σημειώσεις και μικρά γραμματάκια ξεγελούν το ευρωκοινοβούλιο, θέτουν σε αμφιβολία το κατά πόσο το ευρωπαϊκό κατασκεύασμα υποστηρίζει τα συμφέρονται των πολιτών του.

Το συμβούλιο της Ευρώπης υπέβαλε ένα σχέδιο για τις πατέντες λογισμικού όπου όριζε ότι μπορούν να πατενταριστούν μόνο ορισμένες εξαιρέσεις, στην ουσία όμως χρησιμοποιώντα παραπλανητικές διατυπώσεις, επέτρεπε την κατοχύρωση πατεντών στο σύνολο τους. 
Το ευρωπαΙκό κοινοβούλιο απέρριψε μεγαλοπρεπώς την πρόταση.

Στη συνέχεια μετά από ένα μαραθώνιο ενημέρωσης το ευρωπαικό κοινοβούλιο έφερε διορθωμένη προταση η οποία προστάτευε την προγραμματιστική λογική και τις μεθόδους εργασίας από δεσμεύσεις πατεντών.

Η «Ομάδα Εργασίας για την Πνευματική Ιδιοκτησία» στην οποία ανατέθηκε να εξετάσει το θέμα πέταξε στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων την διορθωμένη πρόταση του ευρωκοινοβουλίου, ενώ στη συνέχεια το συμβούλιο ενέκρινε με οριακή και πλαστή πλειοψηφία την πρόταση.

Στο σήμερα χρειάζεται αυξημένη πλειοψηφία 370 ευρωβουλευτών να καταψηφίσουν τις πατέντες λογισμικού προκειμένου να μην περάσει η πρόταση του συμβουλίου.
Στο μεταξύ οι ασφυκτικές πιέσεις έχουν κάνει τη δουλειά τους.
Τα προγνωστικά δείχνουν κακή απόφαση και φέρνουν κακό σημάδι για την ευρωπαϊκή προοπτική. 


Εξηγεί με λεπτομέρεια το πρόβλημα:
http://www.nosoftwarepatents.com/gr/m/intro/index.html

και το ιστορικό:
http://epatents.hellug.gr/pages/short_introduction

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Ωραία τα λες.
Έλα στο φεστιβάλ να τα πεις και στον κόσμο  :: 

Ακόμα καλύτερα, να τα πεις και ως αντιπρόεδρος του σωματείου.
Άντε γιατί μέχρι στιγμής, το σωματείο λάμπει δια της απουσίας του.
Στον καφέ αύριο το μεσημέρι (και σε οποιοδήποτε meeting) θα μαζευτούν όμως καμμιά 40αριά άτομα...

ΑΝΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ;  ::

----------


## elkos

εάν ισχύσουν οι πατέντες λογισμικού 

δηλαδά να πατεντάρουν τις ιδέες τότε 

 Εγώ θα πατεντάρω το πληκτρολόγιο qwerty και την πρόσθεση

----------


## elkos

:: να δώ μετά που θα γράφουν ότι πατεντάρουν και πως βγάζουν άκρη οι λογιστές τους ::

----------


## bedazzled

Εμ ο Πυθαγόρας ήταν μ@λ@κ@ς που δεν πατένταρε το θεώρημα...  ::

----------


## elkos

μα δεν είναι ηλίθια η ιστορία αυτή???
φανταστείτε
ο Μαρκόνι να είχε πατεντάρει το τηλέφωνο 
οι Ράιτ το αεροπλάνο
ο Εντισον το τηλέφωνο
και οι Ιταλοι το ποδόσφαιρο

και ο Homo Erectus την φωτιά...

----------


## elkos

εντάξει υπερβάλλω λίγο

----------


## Achille

> ο Μαρκόνι να είχε πατεντάρει το τηλέφωνο 
> οι Ράιτ το αεροπλάνο
> ο Εντισον το τηλέφωνο


Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν τα έχουν πατεντάρει; Τα διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας γι' αυτό το λόγο εφευρέθηκαν, ώστε να μην αντιγράφεις μια εφεύρεση που ο άλλος έφτιαξε και τελειοποίησε με κόπο. Μπορείς να πατεντάρεις την υλοποίηση, όχι την ιδέα.

Καμία σχέση όμως με το λογισμικό, όπου ισχύει το copyright, και αν φτιάξεις το ίδιο πράγμα με διαφορετικό τρόπο, απλά κάνεις τον ίδιο κόπο με τον πρώτο που το έφτιαξε, και δεν κλέβεις τίποτα από την προσπάθειά του. Και ουσιαστικά, αφού η υλοποίηση είναι ο κώδικας, στο λογισμικό πατεντάρονται μόνο ιδέες, κάτι που δεν είναι σύμφωνο με το σκεπτικό με το οποίο εφευρέθηκαν οι πατέντες.

Αν αντιγράψεις τον κώδικά του, σε κυνηγάει με το copyright, τόσο απλά.

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> ο Μαρκόνι να είχε πατεντάρει το τηλέφωνο 
> οι Ράιτ το αεροπλάνο
> ο Εντισον το τηλέφωνο
> 
> 
> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι δεν τα έχουν πατεντάρει; Τα διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας γι' αυτό το λόγο εφευρέθηκαν, ώστε να μην αντιγράφεις μια εφεύρεση που ο άλλος έφτιαξε και τελειοποίησε με κόπο. Μπορείς να πατεντάρεις την υλοποίηση, όχι την ιδέα.
> 
> ...


ακριβώς εχεις απολυτο δικιο την  υλοποίηση οχι την ιδεα  ας τη πατενταρει οσο για τον κώδικα αφου ειναι closed source τα εμπορικα προγράμματα δεν μπορώ να τον αντιγράψω αλλα η πατεντα ειναι πολυ γενικη ενοια σε σχέση με το κοπυραίτ

----------


## blizardbill

*Οι πατέντες λογισμικού στην Ευρώπη*

*Δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας, ή στην καθομιλουμένη πατέντα, λέγεται το δικαίωμα να μονοπωλεί κάποιος μια εφεύρεση*. Ο εφευρέτης υποβάλλει αίτηση στην αρμόδια δημόσια υπηρεσία, η οποία αξιολογεί την εφεύρεση για να δει αν είναι όντως εφεύρεση, καινοτόμος, μη εμφανής, και βιομηχανικά εφαρμόσιμη, και του χορηγεί το δικαίωμα να έχει την αποκλειστική εκμετάλλευση επί 20 χρόνια.

Στην Ευρώπη η βασική νομοθεσία για τις πατέντες είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή Συνθήκη για τα Διπλώματα Ευρεσιτεχνίας (European Patent Convention), 1973. Στο άρθρο 52, *η Συνθήκη αναφέρει ρητά πως ανακαλύψεις, επιστημονικές θεωρίες, μαθηματικές μέθοδοι, κανόνες, μέθοδοι σκέψης και εργασίας, και προγράμματα υπολογιστών, δεν είναι εφευρέσεις, και επομένως δεν είναι δυνατό να δεσμεύονται από πατέντες.* Ο νομοθέτης είχε λόγο που αποφάσισε έτσι: ενώ παραδοσιακά οι πατέντες ήταν για φυσικές κατασκευές, οι πατέντες λογισμικού καλύπτουν αφηρημένες ιδέες. Αντί να πατεντάρουμε μια συγκεκριμένη ποντικοπαγίδα, πατεντάρουμε οποιαδήποτε «μέθοδο αιχμαλωτισμού θηλαστικών» ή «μέθοδο αιχμαλωτισμού δεδομένων σε προσομοιωμένο περιβάλλον».

*Ο προγραμματισμός υπολογιστή μοιάζει με το γράψιμο μουσικών έργων. Όταν ο προγραμματιστής γράφει λογισμικό, αναμιγνύει χιλιάδες ιδέες*(κανόνες υπολογισμού, δηλαδή αλγορίθμους) σ' ένα έργο που προστατεύεται από copyright. Συνήθως αρκετές από τις ιδέες του προγραμματιστή είναι καινούργιες και, σύμφωνα με τα αναπόφευκτα χαμηλά standard του συστήματος πατεντών, μη εμφανείς. *Αν όλες αυτές οι ιδέες πατεντάρονται, τότε μπορεί να είναι αδύνατο να γραφτεί λογισμικό που να μην παραβιάζει σημαντικό πλήθος από αυτές. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι οι προγραμματιστές να κινδυνεύουν συνεχώς να γίνουν θύματα εκβιασμού εταιρειών που κατέχουν πολλές πατέντες.*

Συνέχεια....
http://epatents.hellug.gr/pages/short_introduction

----------


## sbolis

http://today.reuters.co.uk/investing/fi ... URGENT.XML

Σήμερα ~13:25 Η οδηγία απορρίφθηκε εξολοκλήρου χωρίς να συζητηθεί κατ' άρθρο με συντριπτική πλειοψηφία.

Περισσότερα στο http://epatents.hellug.gr/ κάποια στιγμή αργότερα....

----------


## koki

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

και όλα τα σχετικά smilies

----------


## mezger

> Κατά της οδηγίας ψήφισαν 648 ευρωβουλευτές έναντι μόνο 14 υπέρ και 18 αποχών, απορρίπτοντας την πρόταση οδηγίας που είναι κοινή θέση του Συμβουλίου που φιλοδοξούσε να κατοχυρώσει με διπλώματα ευρεσιτεχνίας τις εφευρέσεις που γίνονται μέσω υπολογιστή.


"Ελα Μπιλ, ποσα εκατομυρια ξοδεψες για να πεισεις τους ευρωβουλευτες να ψηφισουν υπερ των πατεντων? Ποοοοοοσα? ΜΟΥΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ"


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Έβαλα ένα σχετικό άρθρο στο tech.portal http://tech.portal.awmn/modules.php?nam ... le&sid=185
Με κάποιες σχετικές παραπομπές που βρήκα μέχρι αυτή την ώρα.


Χεχε, εδώ κολλάει το:

just because you read it on slashdot, doesn't mean its not true  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εεεεετςςςςς

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ κι ένα ακόμη μεγαλύτερο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στους προταγωνιστές Δ. Γλέζο, Α. Χριστοφίδη και όλους όσους βοήθισαν σε αυτή την προσπάθεια... 

Καλή συνέχεια παιδιά !

----------


## Acinonyx

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

::   ::   ::   ::  
Αλλά ξέρουμε τι ψηφισαν οι έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές???

----------


## alsafi

Alasondro σιγά μην ξερνά τι ψηφισαν. Κορόνα γράμματα το παίξανε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

http://wiki.ffii.org/SwpatcninoEn

----------


## paravoid

YAY!
648 - 18 - 14
Απιστεύτα νούμερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Δεν ξέρω αν η απόσυρση της οδηγίας και η μη αποδοχή των τροποποιήσεων ήταν η καλύτερη δυνατή εξέλιξη.
Από αυτά που διαβάζω στα διάφορα site, εφημερίδες κλπ, έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτοί που ζητούσαν να περάσει ο νόμος για τις πατέντες προτίμησαν να τον "κάψουν" (ώστε να μπορούν να επανέλθουν κάποια στιγμή αργότερα - άσχετα με το τι λένε τώρα) παρά να γίνουν δεκτές οι τροποποιήσεις που ρητά έλεγαν ότι δεν επιτρέπονται πατέντες για το λογισμικό.

Πιστεύω ότι σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα (1-2 χρόνια ίσως και πιο σύντομα) το θέμα θα επανέλθει.

Απλά μερικές σκέψεις.

----------


## paneios

Είναι απόστευτο πραγματικά!!!

----------


## ngia

Καλά τι έγινε και τους το τρίψαν στη μούρη έτσι?

----------


## paneios

Απλά είδαν ότι δεν ήταν ακόμη πρόσφορο το έδαφος να περάσει και έτσι τα μάζεψαν. Όπως έγραψε κάποιος ευστοχα στο slashdot θα προσπαθήσουν μέσω της επιρροής που έχουν στις κατατόπους κυβερνήσεις να περάσουν εθνικούς νόμους σχετικά με τις πατέντες και όταν θα υπάρχουν νόμοι στις περισσότερες χώρες που θα κατοχυρωνουν τις πατέντες η κοινοτική οδηγία θα έρθει ώς φυσικό επακόλουθο. 
Για αυτό χρειάζεται εγρήγοση.

----------


## baskin

Αυτό που λέει ο paneios έχει την μεγαλύτερη σημασία αυτή την στιγμή. Μην ξεχνάμε όττι είμαστε πρωταθλητές (ως χώρα) στην εναρμόνιση με ότι σκέφτονται οι μεγάλοι γύρω από τα θέματα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων, πατεντών, πειρατείας κλπ. Σκεφτείτε ότι είναι παράνομο στην χώρα μας να ακούς CD στο αυτοκίνητο ή να κάνεις αντίγραφα ασφαλείας των νομίμως αγορασμένων DVD ή CD σου. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην χώρα μας όπου η ευαισθητοποίηση γύρω από θέματα που αφορούν την πληροφορική (και γενικώς γύρω από τα πάντα) είναι τραγικά μικρή, πρέπει να αγρυπνούμε γιατί μπορεί να περάσει κάτι στη ζούλα. Επίσης να έχετε στο μυαλό σας ότι σαν γνωστά αμερικανάκια υπογράφουμε ως κράτος συμφωνίες με την Microsoft για τα υπολογιστικά συστήματα των σχολείων και του δημοσίου.
Τέλως πάντων το θέμα χωράει πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. Την δεδομένη στιγμή η καταψήφιση στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο πρέπει να χαρακτηριστεί ως νικηφόρα μάχη και όχι το τέλος των πατεντών.

----------


## ngia

> Επίσης να έχετε στο μυαλό σας ότι σαν γνωστά αμερικανάκια υπογράφουμε ως κράτος συμφωνίες με την Microsoft για τα υπολογιστικά συστήματα των σχολείων και του δημοσίου.


Την ίδια στιγμή που η Κίνα ζήτησε από την Microsoft να της ανοίξει το λειτουργικό της προκειμένου να το χρησιμοποιήσει στο δημόσιο και όταν αυτό έγινε σε κάποιο βαθμό, αποφάσισαν να βάλουν Linux !!




> Τέλως πάντων το θέμα χωράει πολύ μεγάλη συζήτηση. Την δεδομένη στιγμή η καταψήφιση στο ευρωκοινοβούλιο πρέπει να χαρακτηριστεί ως νικηφόρα μάχη και όχι το τέλος των πατεντών.


Ναι θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο για να είναι έτσι.
Ας αφαιρέσει λοιπόν κάποιος admin το logo από το κάτω μέρος της σελίδας, φυλάσσοντας το κάπου για τη μελλοντική χρήση  ::

----------


## elkos

ας ελπισουμε οτι ξεμπερδεψαμε με αυτο αλλα κατι μου λεει οτι θα το ξαναχρειαστουμε το banner

----------

